# Monday



## ofelles (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 3, 2022)

Good ones, love 'em all! RAY


----------



## Nefarious (Jan 3, 2022)

lol, Some of us may have to re-choose


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 3, 2022)

I still missed the turn......


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 3, 2022)

Good thing I told my son in law ... no returns!!
Loved em all!

Ryan


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 3, 2022)

Oh man, they’re so funny, but scary how true they can be too!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 5, 2022)

Great ones!!
What I want to know is....who took the picture for the gps joke????  Nobody got out of *that* vehicle.
Gary


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 5, 2022)

GaryHibbert
 Im just wondering who had the balls to drive the dang Jeep up there to get that picture!
Jim


----------

